# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  κόμβοι και ζέστη

## acoul

Μετά την υγρασία που συνήθως δημιουργεί διάφορα προβλήματα στην καλή λειτουργία των κόμβων του AWMN, η ζέστη και ειδικά οι καύσωνες που εντείνονται όλο και περισσότερο με το φαινόμενο του θερμοκηπίου που μαστίζει τον πλανήτη μας τελευταία , είναι μια ακόμη σληρή δοκιμασία που καλούνται όλοι οι κόμβοι να εξεταστούν και αντεπεξέλθουν.

εδώ φαίνεται η αξία των embedded και γενικότερα των "πράσινων" συσκευών με χαμηλή κατανάλωση και μικρούς ρύπους θερμότητας.

Το πρώτο κρούσμα αστοχίας παρουσιάστηκε στον κόμβο dait στον Υμηττό χθες με τις υψηλές θερμοκρασίες. Συγκεκριμένα ένας από τους 4 router που στεγάζεται σε φθηνό μεταλλικό κουτί που ουδέποτε χώνεψα, που έχει το λινκ με mouhou, "κόλλησε" με αποτέλεσμα να ετοιμάζεται ο αντικαταστάτης του που θα στεγάζεται σε πλαστικό κουτί, με την ευχή να αντεπεξέλθει στις καταιγίδες RF που επικρατούν σε αυτό το δύστυχο βουνό !!

η εκδρομή θα γίνει πιθανά αυτό το ΣΚ αργά τις απογευματινές ώρες. έχουμε κλείσει συνεργείο της ΕΡΤ που θα καλύψει το μέγα αυτό εγχείρημα !!

----------


## papashark

Γράφεις αντικρουόμενα πράγματα....

Καταιγίδα RF και δεν θες μεταλικό κουτι ?!?!??!

Τι μηχάνημα είχες εκεί πάνω που κόλησε ?

Δεν ήταν ένα από αυτά τα μικρά πράσινα ?  :: 
(άσε εκεί πάνω στον Υμμητό έχει λίγους βαθμούς λιγότερους από ότι εδώ κάτω)

----------


## acoul

@papashark: έλα παρέα, να δούμε και τον δικό σου κόμβο ... εκτός αν έχεις κανονίσει μπανάκι σε παραλία με φραπεδάκι ψάθες και τα συναφή ...  ::  

μια και έθεσες πάντως κάποια ερωτήματα, το όλο setup του dait βασίζεται σε trial & error με μπόλικα ταξίδια πάνω κάτω --> ο κόμβος πάνω στον Υμηττό μου έμαθε ότι δεν μου έχουν μάθει αμέτρητες επισκέψεις σε κλασικές ταράτσες του λεκανοπεδίου ... χαλάλι τα μπάνια υψηλής ακτινοβολίας ... σχολείο !!

----------


## papashark

Μου αρέσει που ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν απαντάς ευθαίως αυτό που σε ρωτάει ο άλλος.

Ετσι κάνουν οι πολιτικοί και τα λαμόγια, και προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων σε κατατάσω στην πρώτη περίπτωση.

----------


## acoul

> Ετσι κάνουν οι πολιτικοί και τα λαμόγια, και προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων σε κατατάσω στην πρώτη περίπτωση.


νόμιζα ότι αυτά τα δυο πάνε πακέτο. πρόσκληση πάντως έλαβες για την εκδρομή στο dait!

----------


## bedazzled

> Μου αρέσει που ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν απαντάς ευθαίως αυτό που σε ρωτάει ο άλλος.
> 
> Ετσι κάνουν οι πολιτικοί και τα λαμόγια, και προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων σε κατατάσω στην πρώτη περίπτωση.


Είσαι άδικος, wannabe είναι.  :: 

@acoul
Βρε αθεόφοβε κάλεσες ολόκληρη ΕΡΤ για το «μέγα εγχείρημα» αλλαγής ενός embedded ??  ::  Και που να σφίξουν οι ζέστες !!  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Ετσι κάνουν οι πολιτικοί και τα λαμόγια, και προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων σε κατατάσω στην πρώτη περίπτωση.
> 
> 
> νόμιζα ότι αυτά τα δυο πάνε πακέτο. πρόσκληση πάντως έλαβες για την εκδρομή στο dait!


Για την ώρα έχω μια πρόκληση από "ανηψούλα" για μπανάκι, θα σκεφτώ ποια πρόταση είναι ποιο δελεαστική και θα αποφασίσω.

Πάντως για το τι μηχάνημα τα κακάρωσε, δεν μας είπες....

----------


## nikpanGR

εσυ γιατι δεν απαντάς στα τηλέφωνα.????ε???

----------


## acoul

> Για την ώρα έχω μια πρόκληση από "ανηψούλα" για μπανάκι, θα σκεφτώ ποια πρόταση είναι ποιο δελεαστική και θα αποφασίσω.
> 
> Πάντως για το τι μηχάνημα τα κακάρωσε, δεν μας είπες....


για να σε φάει η περιέργεια και να αναγκαστείς να αποδεχθείς την πρόσκληση άσε που με τρώει και εμένα η περιέργεια για τον κόμβο σου, του john70 & του mojiro εκεί επάνω  ::  ... σε όλα πρέπει να υπάρχει σχετικό τυράκι --> δέλεαρ, φοβάμαι όμως ότι η "ανηψούλα" θα κερδίσει με διαφορά !!

----------


## bedazzled

> εσυ γιατι δεν απαντάς στα τηλέφωνα.????ε???


Γιατί σε έχει ignored!  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

ας πέσει μια σκούπα και ας προσπαθήσουμε κρατήσουμε την ενότητα καθαρή προκειμένου να μοιραστούμε εδώ τις εμπειρίες μας με τα όποια προβλήματα δημιουργεί η ζέστη και τα κρούσματα καύσωνα στην καλή λειτουργία των κόμβων μας.

----------


## ALTAiR

1 Προτιμώ την παραλία
2 Το ότι κόλλησε ένα μηχάνημα εκεί(Μάλλον δε θα είναι embedded-αλλιώς δε θα έπλεκε ο Acoul το εγκώμιο των embedded), δε σημαίνει πως είναι νόμος ότι όλα τα παρόμοια κολλάνε.
3 Θα συμφωνήσω με Papashark για μεταλλικά κουτιά όσον αφορά τουλάχιστον το RF περιβάλλον

Προσωπικά σε ότι έχω στήσει μέχρι τώρα προτιμώ 2-3 μέτρα πιο μακρύ καλώδιο και δώμα. Αν δεν υπάρχει η πολυτέλεια προτιμώ το μεταλλικό hager με σωστή στημένη διαδρομή αέρα εσωτερικά και αντίστοιχο φίλτρο αέρα και μοτέρ.
Βέβαια περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα, ότι δουλεύει καλό είναι. Αν δουλεύει σωστά και απρόσκοπτα, ακόμη καλύτερα...

Πάω να βρω το μαγιώ μου...

----------


## papashark

> ...ένας από τους 4 router που στεγάζεται σε φθηνό μεταλλικό κουτί που ουδέποτε χώνεψα, που έχει το λινκ με mouhou, "κόλλησε" με αποτέλεσμα να...





> Τι μηχάνημα είχες εκεί πάνω που κόλησε ?





> ...έλα παρέα, να δούμε...





> Μου αρέσει που ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν απαντάς ευθαίως αυτό που σε ρωτάει ο άλλος.





> πρόσκληση πάντως έλαβες για την εκδρομή στο dait!





> Πάντως για το τι μηχάνημα τα κακάρωσε, δεν μας είπες....





> για να σε φάει η περιέργεια και να αναγκαστείς να αποδεχθείς την πρόσκληση
> σε όλα πρέπει να υπάρχει σχετικό τυράκι --> δέλεαρ,





> ας πέσει μια σκούπα και ας προσπαθήσουμε κρατήσουμε την ενότητα καθαρή προκειμένου *να μοιραστούμε εδώ τις εμπειρίες μας* με τα όποια προβλήματα δημιουργεί η ζέστη και τα κρούσματα καύσωνα στην καλή λειτουργία των κόμβων μας.


Koίτα θράσσος... Δεν πέρνεις ένα σπρέυ να γράψεις τις εμπειρίες σου στον τοίχο του dat ? Θα κανονίσουμε να είναι φρεσκοβαμένος και καθαρός ο τοίχος, και να είναι μόνο για πάρτυ σου. Μετά θα μας φωνάξεις να τα διαβάσουμε εκεί !

Bρε acoul, αφού από μόνος σου γράφεις ένα σωρό σαχλαμάρες, ενώ όλα σου τα πόστ είναι για να το παίζεις κάπως, και όχι να μοιράζεσε τίποτα με τους άλλους....

Πετάς θεωρείες πεταλούδας, και όποτε σε ρωτάει κάποιος κάτι παραπάνω του απαντάς "έλα να σου δείξω", σοβαρές και ευθείς απαντήσεις δεν δίνεις ποτέ σου.

Το φόρουμ το έχεις μόνο για πολιτική και pulmur, τι ζητάς να κρατηθεί ενότητα καθαρή ? Μόνο και μόνο που την άνοιξες εσύ, τόσο φτάνει....

----------


## KYROS

Νομίζω πως είναι ένα ενδιαφέρον θέμα και επίκαιρο.

Ας πέσουν οι τόνοι για να μην πάει και αυτό στα off…

Acoul και papashark έχετε αρκετή εμπειρία στο θέμα ,
απλά καταθέστετην μήπως και κερδίσουν κάτι οι υπόλοιποι.

----------


## senius

Τοποθέτηση monotiko dow 5 mm, με 2 πόντους κενό.
- 6 βαθμοί κάτω.
Δείτε:

----------


## alsafi

Το δικό μου embedded ήταν 2 μέρες κάτω λόγο έκρηξης του τροφοδοτικού του.
Το παράξενο όμως είναι ότι το είχα στο κάτω όροφο (ΡΟΕ)

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## nvak

Η επαγγελματική λύση είναι το διπλό κουτί.
Το έξω κουτί έχει περσίδες στο πάνω και στο κάτω μέρος ώστε να περνά ο αέρας ελεύθερα.
Το πάνω καπάκι του μπορεί να έχει την μορφή στέγης να βρίσκεται σε μικρή απόσταση απο το υπόλοιπο κουτί και να το υπερκαλύπτει.
Το εσωτερικό κουτί είναι στεγανό, και αφήνει μία απόσταση 2-4 cm απο το εξωτερικό σε κάθε πλευρά.
Εχει τοιποθετημένα τα εξαρτήματα έτσι ώστε να απάγουν την θερμότητά τους στα τοιχώματα του. 
Εσωτερικά έχει ένα δυνατό ανεμιστήρα για ομοιόμορφη κατανομή θερμότητος και καλύτερη απαγωγή στα τοιχώματα και όχι για να βάζει φρέσκο αέρα.
Ενισχυτικά για την μεταφορά θερμότητας, μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί ένα αλουμινένιο ψυγείο το μισό μέσα, το μισό έξω.
έτσι δεν έχουμε είσοδο σκόνης και υγρασίας στα ηλεκτρονικά μας (η βασική αιτία των συχνών βλαβών στίς ταράτσες) και δεν βλέπει τοτέ ο ήλιος την λαμαρίνα του κουτιού.

Μία πρόχειρη αλλά καλή λύση, είναι να κόψουμε λαμαρίνες και να τις τοποθετήσουμε με αποστασιακά στις 5 πλευρές του κουτιού μας. (αντί του εξωτερικού κουτιού)

----------


## acoul

> Το φόρουμ το έχεις μόνο για πολιτική και pulmur, τι ζητάς να κρατηθεί ενότητα καθαρή ? Μόνο και μόνο που την άνοιξες εσύ, τόσο φτάνει....


μια ζωή στην πρίζα και πικρόχολος ... δεν θυμάμαι τα τελευταία 4 χρόνια να έχεις πει ένα καλό λόγο σε αυτό το φόρουμ ... το dait, όπως και κάθε νέος κόμβος κορμού που στήνεται, σίγουρα εξυπηρετεί και δικό σου τράφικ, είπες ποτέ ένα μπράβο; ... μπορεί κάποιος να βρει κανένα πόηντερ;

η κάθε γνώμη και άποψη σεβαστή και καλοδεχούμενη. καλό θα ήταν πάντως αντί για καντήλια, καλοπροαίρετα και με χαμηλούς και θετικούς τόνους να δείχνουμε το καλό παράδειγμα με έργα ξεκινώντας αντί για κριτική να μοιραστούμε σε αυτή την ενότητα τις δικές μας σχετικές εμπειρίες.

σχετικά με το embedded που παρουσίασε το πρόβλημα δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι αν δεν γίνει πρώτα η επίσκεψη στον κόμβο και εντοπιστεί το ακριβές πρόβλημα.

το θέμα της εμπάθειας και των προσωπικών επιθέσεων και αντιπαραθέσεων θέλει λίγο δουλειά από όλους μας. Ο στόχος είναι το δίκτυο. ο κάθε ένας προσφέρει όσο μπορεί και θέλει. η κάθε προσφορά πάντα καλοδεχούμενη. 

λιντ δε γουέη !!

----------


## KYROS

Η δοκιμασμένη και εφαρμόσιμη μέθοδος αντιμετώπισης θερμοκρασίας / υγρασίας όπως είπε ο nvak και έχω αναφερθεί και εγώ, είναι διπλά κουτιά.
Τα διπλά κουτιά είναι αντίστοιχα των κουτιών με κυψελοειδή τοιχώματα στα οποία κυκλοφορεί ο αέρας στις κυψέλες, ενώ είναι ερμητικά σφραγισμένα για την υγρασία.
Κυψελοειδή κουτιά χρησιμοποιούνται πάντα στα ηλεκτρονικά αεροσκαφών και όχι μόνο, είναι πανάκριβα και μάλλον υπερβολικά για τις δικές μας εφαρμογές.

Αντίστοιχο της κυψέλης που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί είναι δυο κουτιά διαφορετικού μεγέθους, το ένα μέσα στο άλλο, και ροή αέρα στο μεταξύ τους κενό.

Ακόμα μια ποιο εύκολη μέθοδο είναι η χρησιμοποίηση θερμομονωτικού υλικού στα τοιχώματα του κουτιού, καλή ροή αέρα , και σύστημα συλλογής υγρασίας.

Επισυνάπτω κάποια link επειδή έχει ξανασυζητηθεί το θέμα.

http://www.pingi.eu/page/products_gr.html
viewtopic.php?f=24&t=24590&st=0&sk=t&sd=a
viewtopic.php?f=24&t=33908&st=0&sk=t&sd=a
viewtopic.php?f=24&t=28673

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

εγώ πάλι έχω το κουτί θερμοκοιτίδα καμιά τρύπα πλην τις τρύπες που έχει το hager από κάτω για να περνάνε τα καλώδια
εις γνώση μου καίω ένα τροφοδοτικό το χρόνο αλλά το προτιμώ από το να μπλεξω με υγρασίες και ότι άλλο συνεπάγεται το κανιβαλισμα του hager 
αξιοπιστία κοντά 4 χρόνια στην ταράτσα κολαει μόνο οταν θέλει αλλαγή τροφοδοτικού 2 μέρες να το πάρω χαμπάρι από τα ανεξήγητα κωλύματα 10 λεπτά για αλλαγή τροφοδοτικού είναι καλά νομίζω βεβαια είμαι παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή αλλά αφού παίζει και έτσι δεν το ψάχνω περεταιρω

----------


## ALTAiR

> εγώ πάλι έχω το κουτί θερμοκοιτίδα καμιά τρύπα πλην τις τρύπες που έχει το hager από κάτω για να περνάνε τα καλώδια
> εις γνώση μου καίω ένα τροφοδοτικό το χρόνο αλλά το προτιμώ από το να μπλεξω με υγρασίες και ότι άλλο συνεπάγεται το κανιβαλισμα του hager 
> αξιοπιστία κοντά 4 χρόνια στην ταράτσα κολαει μόνο οταν θέλει αλλαγή τροφοδοτικού 2 μέρες να το πάρω χαμπάρι από τα ανεξήγητα κωλύματα 10 λεπτά για αλλαγή τροφοδοτικού είναι καλά νομίζω βεβαια είμαι παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή αλλά αφού παίζει και έτσι δεν το ψάχνω περεταιρω


Είναι και αυτό μία άποψη, δε λέω...
Αν σου καιγότανε κάθε 3 μήνες πχ θα το δεχόσουνα? ποιός είναι ο αποδεκτός χρόνος ζωής του τροφοδοτικού για σένα?

@ Senius
Για ποιό λόγο 2 cm το Dow μακρυά από το κουτί και όχι κολλητά πχ?
Γιατί 2 cm μακρυά δεν είναι μονωτικό, απλά είναι σκίαστρο!
Αν όντως το βάζεις σαν σκίαστρο θα μπορούσε να είναι πχ ένα κομμάτι χαρτόνι απο κούτα.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ο χρόνος είναι αποδεκτο διάστημα όντως αν κάθε 3 μήνες είχα αυτό το πρόβλημα θα το έψαχνα περισσότερο

----------


## senius

> @ Senius
> Για ποιό λόγο 2 cm το Dow μακρυά από το κουτί και όχι κολλητά πχ?
> Γιατί 2 cm μακρυά δεν είναι μονωτικό, απλά είναι σκίαστρο!
> Αν όντως το βάζεις σαν σκίαστρο θα μπορούσε να είναι πχ ένα κομμάτι χαρτόνι απο κούτα.


Οταν το κόλλησα απ' ευθείας, η διαφορά θερμοκρασίας ηταν -3 βαθμούς κάτω.
Οταν έβαλα αποστάτες 2 πόντων μεταξύ τους, η θερμοκρασία ηταν - 6 βαθμους κάτω.
ΟΙ συνθήκες ήταν με καύσωνα 41 βαθμών πέρυσι.

Τον χειμώνα πάλι ήταν κάτι σαν το αντίθετο.
Δεν με πρόδωσε πάντως.

----------


## papashark

> Η επαγγελματική λύση είναι το διπλό κουτί.
> Το έξω κουτί έχει περσίδες στο πάνω και στο κάτω μέρος ώστε να περνά ο αέρας ελεύθερα.
> Το πάνω καπάκι του μπορεί να έχει την μορφή στέγης να βρίσκεται σε μικρή απόσταση απο το υπόλοιπο κουτί και να το υπερκαλύπτει.
> Το εσωτερικό κουτί είναι στεγανό, και αφήνει μία απόσταση 2-4 cm απο το εξωτερικό σε κάθε πλευρά.
> Εχει τοιποθετημένα τα εξαρτήματα έτσι ώστε να απάγουν την θερμότητά τους στα τοιχώματα του. 
> Εσωτερικά έχει ένα δυνατό ανεμιστήρα για ομοιόμορφη κατανομή θερμότητος και καλύτερη απαγωγή στα τοιχώματα και όχι για να βάζει φρέσκο αέρα.
> Ενισχυτικά για την μεταφορά θερμότητας, μπορεί να τοποθετηθεί ένα αλουμινένιο ψυγείο το μισό μέσα, το μισό έξω.
> έτσι δεν έχουμε είσοδο σκόνης και υγρασίας στα ηλεκτρονικά μας (η βασική αιτία των συχνών βλαβών στίς ταράτσες) και δεν βλέπει τοτέ ο ήλιος την λαμαρίνα του κουτιού.
> 
> Μία πρόχειρη αλλά καλή λύση, είναι να κόψουμε λαμαρίνες και να τις τοποθετήσουμε με αποστασιακά στις 5 πλευρές του κουτιού μας. (αντί του εξωτερικού κουτιού)


Oι λαμαρίνες είναι δύσχριστες.

Το Dow όπως είπε ο senius είναι ποιο καλή λύση, το έχω πει και παλαιότερα https://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=420570#p420570
https://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=332645#p332645

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Το φόρουμ το έχεις μόνο για πολιτική και pulmur, τι ζητάς να κρατηθεί ενότητα καθαρή ? Μόνο και μόνο που την άνοιξες εσύ, τόσο φτάνει....
> 
> 
> μια ζωή στην πρίζα και πικρόχολος ... δεν θυμάμαι τα τελευταία 4 χρόνια να έχεις πει ένα καλό λόγο σε αυτό το φόρουμ ... το dait, όπως και κάθε νέος κόμβος κορμού που στήνεται, σίγουρα εξυπηρετεί και δικό σου τράφικ, είπες ποτέ ένα μπράβο; ... μπορεί κάποιος να βρει κανένα πόηντερ;
> 
> η κάθε γνώμη και άποψη σεβαστή και καλοδεχούμενη. καλό θα ήταν πάντως αντί για καντήλια, καλοπροαίρετα και με χαμηλούς και θετικούς τόνους να δείχνουμε το καλό παράδειγμα με έργα ξεκινώντας αντί για κριτική να μοιραστούμε σε αυτή την ενότητα τις δικές μας σχετικές εμπειρίες.
> 
> ...


Βρε acoul, αφού ΔΕΝ μοιράζεσε εμπειρείες, όλο μπλα μπλα χωρίς περιεχόμενο είσαι, τι κάθεσε και γράφεις....

(για την εμπάθεια και τα προσωπικά, δεν χρειάζετε να σου θυμίσω πως με αποκαλούσες προδότη και εχθρό στην τελευταία ΓΣ που έκανα το λάθος να πατήσω ?)

----------


## nvak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> @ Senius
> Για ποιό λόγο 2 cm το Dow μακρυά από το κουτί και όχι κολλητά πχ?
> Γιατί 2 cm μακρυά δεν είναι μονωτικό, απλά είναι σκίαστρο!
> Αν όντως το βάζεις σαν σκίαστρο θα μπορούσε να είναι πχ ένα κομμάτι χαρτόνι απο κούτα.
> 
> 
> Οταν το κόλλησα απ' ευθείας, η διαφορά θερμοκρασίας ηταν -3 βαθμούς κάτω.
> ...


Δουλεύει σαν σκίαστρο περισσότερο και όχι σαν μονωτικό.
Επιτρέπει στο κουτί να αερίζεται και επειδή είναι μονωτικό δεν ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία με τον ήλιο και φυσικά δεν την ακτινοβολεί όπως θα έκανε μία λαμαρίνα.
Το μειονέκτημά του είναι ότι σαπίζει στον ήλιο.
Αν περαστεί ένα χέρι λαδομπογιά αντέχει για μεγάλο διάστημα. 
Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί αντί της λαμαρίνας στίς πλευρές του κουτιού που τις βλέπει ό ήλιος.
βέβαια πάντα σε απόσταση 2-4 cm

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> ...


Από τα λεγόμενα σου καταλαβαίνω ότι αν στη θέση του dow μπει ένα φύλλο pvc forex θα είναι καλύτερα, αφού ούτε ο ήλιος το χαλάει και η βροχή, είναι φτηνό, εύχρηστο και προπαντώς Λευκό!

----------

